# How to protect your index finger when pushing sharp needles



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

Recently there was a thread about poking holes in the tip of your index finger when pushing the left needle. I've been working on a project with small sharp needles and developed a very sore spot on the tip of my finger. 

I put the project down for a few days to heal the sore spot, then decided to find a solution. It's crazy but it works!

I cut the bowl of a (light weight) plastic spoon to the width of my finger. I used the part where the spoon curves just a bit so it fits the roundness just a bit below the fingernail. To keep it in place, I cut a pinky finger from a nitrile exam glove. Holding the piece of the spoon in place I put the glove finger over it. 

The pinky finger is tight enough to keep the plastic in place, and keeps everything from slipping. So far, so good. I'm even typing this post with it on.

I'm a continental knitter, so the yarn does not 'ride' on this finger.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Very interesting - thanks!


----------



## sprucehollow (Oct 4, 2011)

Great idea


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I have never had to push the needled through..you must be a very tight worker. your poor finger!


----------



## Mikaiyawa (Mar 1, 2013)

I just use a leather thimble like quilters use... but your idea is still one I might "steal"


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Great hint. Thanks.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Great idea. Thanks for the visual...


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Wish I had thought of this when I was knitting #5 Chenille on size 3 needles!


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

OOPS !! just got too vigorous with this and tore a split in the finger. Oh, well I have a whole box of the gloves, and there are 4 usable fingers on each one, so I'm going to try to improve my 'inventive' solution. Can't call it the greatest prototype yet.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

I told a friend who crochets that I get painful index finger tips from pushing needles. She said to use "New Skin", and gifted me some. I had forgotten that til now!


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

Great idea - I have generally used a thimble....


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

I'm a Continental knitter too. When I feel the urge to push the left needle, I shift my grip slightly to lightly pinch the right needle between my thumb and forefinger and push the left needle with the side of the right needle between by right thm and ffgr. (Wish I had a camera.) Painless!


----------



## marina1109 (Jan 23, 2013)

BoBeau said:


> I cut the bowl of a (light weight) plastic spoon to the width of my finger. I used the part where the spoon curves just a bit so it fits the roundness just a bit below the fingernail. To keep it in place, I cut a pinky finger from a nitrile exam glove. Holding the piece of the spoon in place I put the glove finger over it.
> 
> The pinky finger is tight enough to keep the plastic in place, and keeps everything from slipping. So far, so good. I'm even typing this post with it on.


Great idea!!
I often use  medical tape since I have a lot left over from my dialysis days.
It seems to work for me, but since I also have an enormous supply of gloves, I'm going to try your technique.



Jules934 said:


> I'm a Continental knitter too. When I feel the urge to push the left needle, I shift my grip slightly to lightly pinch the right needle between my thumb and forefinger and push the left needle with the side of the right needle between by right thm and ffgr. (Wish I had a camera.) Painless!


I sometimes use this technique, but it seems to take an extra step, or sometimes I simply forget, (more of force of habit situation.)


----------



## Slidell411 (Sep 29, 2013)

This is great thanks for posting. I get the tip of my finger on my left hand sore. I have even had the knitting needle go into my finger, Addi Turbo lace tips.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Hmmm...I have some painter's tape...and can get plastic spoons/sporks. I only need it for the fleshy middle finger of my writing-dominant hand. The fingernail protects the rest. Thanks.


----------



## whataknitwit (May 1, 2011)

One of those 'rubber' thimbles that people use when counting money also works.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

BoBeau said:


> Recently there was a thread about poking holes in the tip of your index finger when pushing the left needle. I've been working on a project with small sharp needles and developed a very sore spot on the tip of my finger.
> 
> I put the project down for a few days to heal the sore spot, then decided to find a solution. It's crazy but it works!
> 
> ...


I have the same problem. Mine has bled before, I never knit with white yarn. LOL Several holes and a callus. I've laid off my socks for a time. Those buggers. And now the callus is peeling. Problem is I'm a thrower. And funny thing is I push my right needle too. A Pusher and a Thrower... Sounds lethal. But I don't have trouble with my left index finger.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Great idea!


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

Clever solution!


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

Joann and Amazon sell finger protector pads. They are called Self-Adhesive Thimble-It Finger Pads-64/Pkg. always meant to buy them but never did. I just take a small piece of surgical tape and put it on my finger. I generally poke my finger at least once when knitting socks using Kollage or Knit Picks because the points are so sharp.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I use just a plain ol' band aid. But your idea looks like a good one!


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

I found a pair of leather gloves at a thrift shop for 50 cents and cut off the index finger and slipped that on when I was making a poncho over a 10 day period. That helped me complete it on time.


----------



## mesmae (Nov 20, 2011)

thank you so much for this valuable information; i, too, have experienced the same situation. I now have the solution. so very glad you shared this with the kp family. have a great day and happy knitting.


----------



## janmary (Jun 6, 2013)

Torticollus said:


> I found a pair of leather gloves at a thrift shop for 50 cents and cut off the index finger and slipped that on when I was making a poncho over a 10 day period. That helped me complete it on time.


That's a great idea as I was sorting the scarf, hat, glove shelf of my coat closet yesterday and had a couple of orphans I set aside hoping the mates would pop up in a coat pocket somewhere. Now I can just repurpose them.


----------



## rhpoway (Feb 15, 2011)

Sounds like another use for duct tape.


----------



## Carol77584 (Aug 31, 2011)

I also have this problem, but I use a product called 'Thimble-It.' It is a self-adhesive little finger pad. I bought mine at Hobby Lobbby. They come in a package of 64. Works like a charm.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

I used to poke holes in my finger all the time. Now I have made a major effort to loosen up. My socks would stand up by themselves and my hands would cramp I was knitting so tight.
I just finished a pair done looser and what a difference. My finger had no hole, My hands didn't cramp up, and my socks were so soft. Try loosening up, maybe change needle size to maintain gauge. Become friends with your needles instead of fighting them. I seldom get holes now and I do push the tip down with my finger. I also have used the leather thimbles when needed. Not comfortable, but works until healed.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Great idea. I usually just put some elastoplast/band aid over the tip of my finger.


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

I just use a thimble. Fits right over finger and can press down with it and no finger pain. Not cumbersome and does the trick. I think it's silver. All people who sew use to have at least one in sewing box. The only disadvantage, your finger when you take it off might be a little sweaty but that's better than painful and bleeding. 
I do however try not to use it as a regular habit. I remember making socks and I only had 2 needle sizes. The one just didn't look firm enough to me, so I went down a size, sock looked real good but hard on finger and it dawned on me, to get thimble out.


----------



## Brookwood (Aug 18, 2011)

I use a product called Thimble-It
its a small, oval shaped, sticky backed mylar. It just sticks to the tip of your finger and they are reusable 3-4 times. A lot of quilters use them for hand sewing binding. Most quilt shops carry them.


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

rhpoway said:


> Sounds like another use for duct tape.


OMG, never thought of duct tape. If I had asked my husband, a Red Green fan, I'm sure he would have suggested it. :thumbup:


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

Carol77584 said:


> I also have this problem, but I use a product called 'Thimble-It.' It is a self-adhesive little finger pad. I bought mine at Hobby Lobbby. They come in a package of 64. Works like a charm.


This sounds like a good product. I've used a thimble but sometimes it gets in my way. A little pad sounds ideal.


----------



## Brookwood (Aug 18, 2011)

These little things are my go to product when hand sewing anything. I tried duct tape but it broke thru and poked a very painful hole in my finger!


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Hmmmm.... good idea!


----------



## niknmiasmom (Apr 8, 2011)

Very creative!


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

I wish I had seen this a few weeks ago. I had a sore and tender finger a few weeks ago but I suffered through and kept knitting because I really wanted to finish my project. My finger was so tender that the needle eventually went through the skin. I couldn't knit for a few days because it hurt that bad. I will have to try your idea. Sounds great!


----------



## happykatt (Oct 22, 2013)

Jules934 said:


> I'm a Continental knitter too. When I feel the urge to push the left needle, I shift my grip slightly to lightly pinch the right needle between my thumb and forefinger and push the left needle with the side of the right needle between by right thm and ffgr. (Wish I had a camera.) Painless!


Thanks for this tip. I have the same problem and everything I've tried hasn't really worked. This sounds like the best idea yet.


----------



## Dashiell (Aug 21, 2011)

Spoon great idea, do you think fake fingenails would work as well


----------



## my2blkcats (Jun 9, 2011)

Ingenious! I also use a leather 'thimble' that quilters use. Yours is surely a nice idea for me in a pinch.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

Mikaiyawa said:


> I just use a leather thimble like quilters use... but your idea is still one I might "steal"


I tried the leather thimble, but it wouldn't stay on. I just use a band-aid


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Great idea - my finger gets sore too.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Me too. Much more simple in my opinion. However if you can't find your thimble this would be a great alternative.


Rafiki said:


> Great idea - I have generally used a thimble....


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

BoBeaux, thank you for bringing up this subject. I, too, have had problems with this, but was too embarrassed to bring it up. It's good to know I'm not the only one experiencing such discomfort. My problem came up when I was knitting a pair of fingerless gloves on a 9-inch Size 1.5 needle. I was converting a pattern so it could be knitted on my circulars, using a pattern stitch I'd never tried before, plus it was my first pair of fingerless gloves --- so yes, I was rather tense. Irregardless of the reason, the pain was still very real, and no, I did NOT get "used to it". My fingertip did not get desensitized as I plunged into the project and kept with it. They turned out beautifully and were sent to a female military person serving abroad. I know in my heart the pain was worth it.

Great needles, by the way! Bought them from Handsome Fibers (ChiaGoo Reds,)which has 2-3 day delivery times and the best Customer Service around. I LOVE MY NEEDLES. 

I want to thank all who responded to this thread with their remedies and experiences. My next venture (when the weather clears up) will be to Hobby Lobby!


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

I was thinking of fake fingernails, but they are not curved to stay on my finger tip as well. I was using tape, but the stickiness messed with the yarn, and had to make new every time I washed my hands. My avatar cat sheds and when he demands a bit of attention my hands need washed to prevent knitting with cat hair.

I think I'm going to try using glue to put the plastic piece on the outside of the nitrile finger to prevent it from being torn, but that may give too many little edges to catch the yarn. 

I have the leather thimble, but can't get it to stay on my finger because of the knotty (and twisted) knuckle, likewise with a metal thimble.

Using KnitPicks Symphony needles -- very sharp, and doing the slip2 knit-wise, k1, psso in the middle of every other row in the hue shift afghan. It's turning out beautiful. The weather warnings are keeping me in all the time and I'm beginning to get cabin fever, so taking breaks to try new things, and resolve some picky things.

Here's a pic of my first attempt at a doll from nylon knee-highs.
LOL In the tutorial video, she made one in less than 15 mins. This little imp took me 3 hours. THERE IS A LEARNING CURVE :lol: :lol:


----------



## BrendaGaines (Feb 26, 2013)

I've been using bandaids.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

I am a thrower and seem to sometimes have a problem of pushing the needle with my thumb when I am purling. My current project was made in stockinette stitch and the metal needle was making my thumb sore. I bought a leather thimble years ago and used that on my thumb for the purl rows to finish the sweater up.


----------



## robszombie (Jan 13, 2014)

I always have to use bet wr


----------



## robszombie (Jan 13, 2014)

I always have to use vet wrap when I crochet stuffies I use a small hook and very acrylic yarn, I have rubbed my finger raw from the yarn brushing it! ugh it can make you grit your teeth it can be so uncomfortable! the tips all of you have mentioned might also help, Thanks!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

clever


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Very creative - good for you!


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Brilliant idea, thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

An old quilter's tip, once the damage has been done, is to use Preparation H on the sore area to help it heal quickly.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Great idea. Thanks for posting as well as the visual.


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

Very good idea, thanks for sharing.


----------



## GoldenLaugh (Feb 21, 2013)

Marina1109 - I'm laughing because of your reply of using leftover medical tape on your finger! This is also what I do! After I was transplanted, I had boxes of paper medical tape. I wrap my 2 index fingers & my right pinkie finger. For some odd reason, I always rub the right needle on top of the finger & it gets sore. The tape works great!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Jules934 said:


> I'm a Continental knitter too. When I feel the urge to push the left needle, I shift my grip slightly to lightly pinch the right needle between my thumb and forefinger and push the left needle with the side of the right needle between by right thm and ffgr. (Wish I had a camera.) Painless!


I do the same although I sometimes just use my fingernail to push the needle. Don't see how anyone could stand to push on that sharp point with their bare finger. Ouch! painful!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Great ideas! :thumbup:


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

my2blkcats said:


> Ingenious! I also use a leather 'thimble' that quilters use. Yours is surely a nice idea for me in a pinch.


LoL Was that a pun?


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

cakes said:


> I have never had to push the needled through..you must be a very tight worker. your poor finger!


I'm a Continental knitter. My "needle pushing" doesn't come from tight knitting, but from more like _bracing_ the left needle so I can slide stitches toward the right needle tip for working.


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

You might also try an American Indian "thimble" these are made
of deer hide . They are sold in quilting and fabric shops around
the country.


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks. I am having the same problem.


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

If my finger gets poked and sore I put a small dab of Crazy Glue on it and it acts like a callous and makes the area thicker.


----------



## Izzibear (Nov 6, 2013)

Clever Lady . Thanks for tip


----------



## JuneHABS (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi All -

The ideas are so great! If you don't want to cut fingers from the gloves, look in the pharmacy area for "finger cots". They would work well to keep the spoon part or a thimble etc on your finger. Not expensive, easy to use, and stay in place pretty good.


----------



## shirleyjoyce (Jan 28, 2014)

I have done the same .I didn't have gloves so I cut the end off a long balloon and used that to keep the plastic in place


----------

